# Peacock mantis ooth



## Morpheus uk (Apr 17, 2008)

Anyone know of any tips to provoke my peacock mantis to lay?

She was mated by a dodgy male and later came up with someone wantin to do a breeding loan with a more reliable male so i was going to get my female to lay the ooth from the mating with the old male and then re mate her with the fertile male, but she aint layin yet


----------



## MantidLord (Apr 17, 2008)

Why not just mater her with the fertile male? the other male may not have any sperm, or something else wrong with him.


----------



## Malnra (Apr 17, 2008)

I hear if you gently squeeze her abdomen something will come out ... rofl .....

so sorry .... i had to say it ....


----------



## chun (Apr 17, 2008)

do the naked barn dance


----------



## Morpheus uk (Apr 18, 2008)

Lol

Im sure i read somewhere that its best if i let her lay from the older male and if i mate her with the younger one it would wipe out the older males mating?

Or do they just gather different spermetaphores from different individuals?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Apr 18, 2008)

Tut tut, you know who you hould have asked first  

They eat a heck of a lot mate, just keep feeding her.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Apr 18, 2008)

I have one last locust left which i was saving for the other male, but is what im thinking true?

That mating her again before she lays an ooth from the previous mating will making the first one useless?


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 18, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> I have one last locust left


mine hasnt laid either,.


----------



## humantis (Apr 18, 2008)

On this subject, does anyone here know of any for sale in the U.S.? Mantisplace seems to be out.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 19, 2008)

humantis said:


> On this subject, does anyone here know of any for sale in the U.S.? Mantisplace seems to be out.


there not in the us..only the uk from what i understand


----------



## Morpheus uk (Apr 19, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> I have one last locust left which i was saving for the other male, but is what im thinking true?That mating her again before she lays an ooth from the previous mating will making the first one useless?


?


----------



## MantidLord (Apr 19, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> ?


It doesn't matter if it makes it useless, because the older male probably didn't have any sperm, or she rejected it for some reason. Mate her with the other male. It won't make the older male's sperm useless, its whoever has stronger genes. In other words, even if the older male did impregnate her, if u mate her again, and she lays an ooth, you'll never know who the "father" is.


----------



## Whyatt (Apr 21, 2008)

Listen to Rob!

They need really a lot of food before they get ready to lay. Pseudempusa is generally reluctant with mating and laying. but then its a great species and worth the waiting. just buy a few more flys (or locusts) and wait!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Apr 21, 2008)

Thx all, btw im gonna go ahead with the mating with the younger male, but will his mating be good?

Or will the spermetaphore from the old male prevent any new males fertilising her till she lays?


----------



## MantidLord (Apr 21, 2008)

it'll be fine. It's the stronger genes that prevail. The younger male will be good enough. Let us know how it goes.


----------

